# to blow someone off



## semiller

Is there a French equivalent for this colloquial English phrase?  If you're unsure of this phrase, it means that somebody is basically ignoring another person.  Example:  "I tried talking to Jacques several times, but he pretty much *blew me off* all evening."  Needless to say, "blowing someone off" is viewed as being rude.  Merci bien!  

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## LV4-26

Ok, I'll have a try.
I'm not sure what I will suggest fits exactly but anyway...

- battre froid. _Il m'a battu froid toute la journée_ (take care, itisn't transitive : _Il *lui *a battu froid)_
But it is far too formal for "blow off"

- 1.faire la tête, 2.faire la tronche, 3.faire la gueule
#1 is familiar #2 is slang #3. is even worse

Problem is that all these expressions are closer to "sulking" than really "ignoring"
I mean, you generally do that because you have a grudge against somebody.

Somebody will surely have a better idea.


----------



## hecoh

Me too, i'll have a try...LOL.
He blew me off = il ne m'a pas calculé... This expression is very colloquial and mostly used today. It is not close to "sulking".
Regards, Hervé.


----------



## Gil

semiller said:
			
		

> Is there a French equivalent for this colloquial English phrase? If you're unsure of this phrase, it means that somebody is basically ignoring another person. Example: "I tried talking to Jacques several times, but he pretty much *blew me off* all evening."  Needless to say, "blowing someone off" is viewed as being rude.  Merci bien!



...il m'a évité comme la peste toute la soirée."
Might be too rude, but an option.


----------



## LV4-26

[...]


			
				gil said:
			
		

> il m'a évité comme la peste


I think this is the best one could find. (until the "even-better" ),even though it's less colloquial than "blow off"


----------



## sophievm

Moi j'aime bien "il ne m'a pas calculé" mais ça fait peut-être un peu trop djeun's. Sinon il y a aussi le verbe "mettre un vent" (ou des vents : il m'a mis des vents toute la soirée). En plus c'est le même champ sémantique que blow non ?


----------



## LV4-26

J'aime bien aussi "il ne m'a pas calculé". Mais, je ne l'ai jamais entendu à ce temps-là.
Ce que j'entends est plus intemporel :
_Lui, j'le calcule pas (_en général) que je comprends comme "je ne le sens pas (bien)".
En même temps, je ne suis pas un expert en language djeun.
"mettre des vents", je ne connaissais pas. Si ça se trouve, ça vient direct de "blow off".


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

if the verb means 'snub somebody / give the cold shoulder to somebody', then you could translate it to 'snober quelqu'un'. Il m'a snobé toute la soirée.


----------



## fetchezlavache

_mettre des vents_ je connais mes gosses l'utilisent tout le temps. grrrrrrrrr. du coup c'est la bagarre à la maison. 

c'est du vocabulaire très très basique. limite banlieue/zone/caillera je dirais. (no offense sophievm). i don't know in which range of english stands 'to blow someone off' but if it's popular/vulgar, then 'mettre dans le vent, mettre des vents' is perfect. sadly. 

regarding 'calculer', i agree with lv426's explanation of its meaning.


----------



## sophievm

Bah... Moi je suis entourée de profs qui sont au contact des jeunes et je peux vous dire que "ne pas calculer" a une grande éntedue de sens... Entre autre, ça veut dire "ne fait pas faire attention à" (mais ça ne s'applique qu'aux personnes). Et effectivement c'est du langage de "casquettes-baskets" mais le message d'origine disait que c'était "rude" si je me souviens bien, donc ça colle amha.


----------



## LV4-26

sophievm said:
			
		

> Entre autre, ça veut dire "ne fait pas faire attention à" (mais ça ne s'applique qu'aux personnes).


Je ne savais pas. Dans ce cas...
Mais "mettre des vents", c'est bien, je le kiffe grave!
"snober" aussi, ça le fait!


----------



## PFroggy

What's about 'il m'a envoye chier toute la soiree', or 'il m'a refoule toute la soiree'


----------



## sophievm

"envoyer chier" ou "refouler" c'est actif alors que si j'ai bien compris, "blow off" est passif.


----------



## LV4-26

"envoye chier" : tu n'y vas pas avec le dos de la cuillere, PFroggy.
Is "blow off" _that_ slangy ?


----------



## tchev

I can't really find a simple translation which matches the context original sentence. I suggest to use "ignorer" or "snober", which are the words typically used in such situations, along with an emphasising word, and possibly with an additional slightly contemptuous word...

_Elle m'a carrément snobé toute la soirée, l'effrontée.
Cet enfoiré m'a litéralement ignoré toute la soirée._

That is how I would say it.


----------



## Jabote

sophievm said:
			
		

> Bah... Moi je suis entourée de profs qui sont au contact des jeunes et je peux vous dire que "ne pas calculer" a une grande éntedue de sens... Entre autre, ça veut dire "ne fait pas faire attention à" (mais ça ne s'applique qu'aux personnes). Et effectivement c'est du langage de "casquettes-baskets" mais le message d'origine disait que c'était "rude" si je me souviens bien, donc ça colle amha.


 
Aïe aïe aïe, que je me sens vieille - et exilée !- tout d'un coup ! Partie de France en 96, je n'avais encore jamais entendu à ce moment-là "ne pas calculer", "kiffer" (en dehors de son sens propre, prendre du kif), ni "casquettes-baskets"... Et pourtant j'étais entourée de jeunes, et de beurs... Il faut croire que ça n'avait pas encore pris racine sur le vieux continent dans ces temps reculés.... Mais je ne crois pas non plus que ça ait encore traversé la grande baignoire pour commencer à circuler ici.... J'ai l'impression qu'un petit plongeon linguistique dans le monde des "djeuns" (ça non plus je ne connaissais pas, encore que ce soit facile à comprendre...) me ferait le plus grand bien...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Fetchez, pense à m'apporter un glossaire du vocabulaire "djeun" cet été...


----------



## Jabote

He blew me off all night pourrait peut-être se traduire par "il m'a traitée toute la soirée comme si j'étais transparente"


----------



## hecoh

May i suggest "il m'a laissé sur la touche"? It is less djeun, isn't it? LOL


----------



## Jabote

hecoh said:
			
		

> May i suggest "il m'a laissé sur la touche"? It is less djeun, isn't it? LOL


 
I think this is a good one.

I had also thought "il m'a laissé(e) en plan toute la soirée", or "toute la soirée il m'a compté(e) pour du beurre"


----------



## Gil

Il m'a confondu(e) avec une fleur de tapisserie.


----------



## Jabote

Gil said:
			
		

> Il m'a confondu(e) avec une fleur de tapisserie.


 
I like this one Gil, but I don't think this expression is used in France (not that I can remember at any rate...)


----------



## amerloque

if said person didn't show up for a rendez-vous, il m'a posé un lapin...


----------



## hecoh

...or in a more vulgar way..."il m'a planté là!" ...lol


----------



## Jabote

hecoh said:
			
		

> ...or in a more vulgar way..."il m'a planté là!" ...lol


 
hmmmmmmmmm..... I'm not quite sure il m'a planté là means the exact same thing as il m'a posé un lapin hecoh...

To me il m'a planté là means that you already are with somebody and this somebody just leaves and abandons you there...

Whereas il m'a posé un lapin means you had agreed to meet someone somewhere, and this someone never shows up...


----------



## Caronium

I wonder if "il m'a laissé(e) sécher" is appropriate...?


----------



## sonsinimitables

Actually, "to blow someone off" _can be _a pretty general expression.  

For example, "He keeps blowing me off (for other girls)" (because he doesn't care enough to be nice to me.)  

How can I best express the sentiment of "not thinking I'm worth his time"?

Thanks,
~sonsinimitables~


----------



## frenchie911

HELLO!  

I am trying to say - Americans become very frustrated when a waiter blows them off for their attempts to speak english. 


This is what I have "
Les américains deviennent très frustrés quand les serveurs aux restaurants ...."
 
Please help if you can.


----------



## frenchie911

Thanks - that helped. THis is what I came up with 

Les américains deviennent très frustrés quand les serveurs français faites la tronche leurs essayer de parler en anglais ou français brisé.
 
I changed it a bit to say "americans become very frustrated when french waiters blow off their attempts to speak english or broken french."
 
Is this correct?


----------



## bdg

You can't "devenir frustré" in French, maybe you could replace it by "être frustré". Also, I think broken in the sense of a broken language would translate better as "mauvais": "broken French": "un mauvais français". Beyond the point, but I hope it helps.


----------



## Gin

WOW! Apart Amerloque, only sonsinimitables is a native english language person who answered to that question! 
I really think that "blow up" is a very coloquial manner to say things, and I find that the translation from sonsinimitables seems to be rather good.



sophievm said:


> "envoyer chier" ou "refouler" c'est actif alors que si j'ai bien compris, "blow off" est passif.


BUT! I think that this one, from sophievm, is better! Haha!

Thanx, I was searching for that definition!



hecoh said:


> Me too, i'll have a try...LOL.
> He blew me off = il ne m'a pas calculé... This expression is very colloquial and mostly used today. It is not close to "sulking".
> Regards, Hervé.


OH! MonDieu que celle-là, je ne la sens pas, mais alors là, pas du tout, ça ne semble rien vouloir dire!
Je n'ai jamais entendu ça!
C'est peut-être seulement en Europe qu'on entend cette expression.


----------



## wildan1

_blow off_ can mean two things--you are mostly discussing how to say the first one...

1. avoid, ignore, refuse to see someone

or 

2. deal with you, but dismissively (even politely so)

_I offered him a really good deal on this job, but he blew me off and left before I could even show him my proposal._

synonym: _kick somebody to the curb_


----------



## broglet

Beware! "to blow someone off" in BE does not mean 'ignore' but it can mean something completely different which is about as far from ignoring someone as you could get! (lui faire la pipe)


----------



## verbivore

To "blow someone off" means to not pay attention to or to completely avoid someone despite her obvious desire and repeated attempts to converse. Usually you don't answer phone calls or you avoid the person so as to not talk about a certain senstive issue or ongoing problem. But maybe the person just needs a bit of space for a while. Whatever the circumstance, it is a way of avoiding somebody. Without knowing the specifics, my suggestion would be:

éviter qqn pour ne pas être coincé


----------



## Arrius

*Blow off *(vb. intr.) en Angleterre, c'est _lancer un pet_, jamais_ ignorer quelqu'un._ Pour _feindre de ne pas voir_ _quelqu'un_ lors d'une soirée etc, on dirait_ to ignore_ ,to _cut_ ou to _snub s.o._ . Ce dernier n'exclut pas un bref échange verbal assez froid.


----------



## verbivore

Doesn't _lancer un pet _mean to FART. I don't see what that has to do with avoiding contact with someone. But hey, then again, maybe that's a good way to do it.


----------



## kiwi-di

Verbivore - the point both Broglet and Arrius are making in that in British English (BE) this expression isn't used in the way it is in American English (AE).

In BE, to _blow someone off_ and to _blow off_ have the meanings they have listed.


----------



## verbivore

Kiwi, I'm well aware of the sexual connotation of the word "blow." But that is used as in to "Blow somebody" not to "Blow somebody OFF." So now we have 3 "blow" locutions, that latter 2 of which do not relate to the orignial thread: Blow sb off; blow off; blow somebody. Take care, and good night.


----------



## pitchou

I would rather say "laisser dans le vent" than "mettre des vents", but that would imply that the person talking has tried several times to engage in conversation. 
"Il ne m'a pas calculé" sounds really odd to me, I've never heard that...but that's my Belgian point of view 
What would you think of "Il m'a nié toute la soirée" ?


----------



## verbivore

pitchou, "laisser dans le vent" sounds the best out of all so far. I think that properly defining "to blow somebody off" has so far been the challenge. As I see it, as an American, it is a deliberate form of avoidance behavior, hence my fairly literal translation "eviter qqn pour ne pas etre coincé / pour ne pas devoir faire face au conflit." What about, "mettre qn au vent"? Does that work? I think we are getting pretty close to the meaning in French.


----------



## pitchou

verbivore said:


> As I see it, as an American, it is a deliberate form of avoidance behavior, hence my fairly literal translation "eviter qqn pour ne pas etre coincé / pour ne pas devoir faire face au conflit."


Then "nier qqn" would fit IMO. But again, maybe it's only "Belgian French"..
"Mettre qqn au vent" may exist, but I doubt that it would be appropriate to convey the meaning we are looking for...I'm not sure though, let's wait for someone else's opinion on the matter


----------



## broglet

verbivore said:


> Kiwi, I'm well aware of the sexual connotation of the word "blow." But that is used as in to "Blow somebody" not to "Blow somebody OFF." So now we have 3 "blow" locutions, that latter 2 of which do not relate to the orignial thread: Blow sb off; blow off; blow somebody. Take care, and good night.


In BE "Blow him!" is not normally an injunction to fellate the person in question but rather an expletive, more or less equivalent to "Damn him!" Similarly, "Well I'll be blown!" is an expression of surprise rather than a prediction of a forthcoming sexual experience. I have never heard, in BE, "to blow someone off" being used in anything other than an oro-genital context, although it has to be said that "to give someone a blow-job" is far more normal.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

In Marseille (don't know if it's widely used elsewhere) you can hear « il m'a décalculé(e) toute la soirée ! ».


----------



## Arrius

I can confirm *Broglet'*s statement that _Blow him/Blow that!_ is entirely innocent and just a euphemism for _Damn... or To hell with....!._
_Well, I'll be blown!_ I have never heard of but _Well, blow me *down!*_certainly, though somewhat archaic sailor talk, sometimes used in a joking way. To _blow_ can refer to fellatio, but I also have never heard of _blow off_ used in this sense.


----------



## gribouille

sophievm said:


> "envoyer chier" ou "refouler" c'est actif alors que si j'ai bien compris, "blow off" est passif.



Je pense que c'est le meme probleme pour "mettre des vents" qui a aussi une connotation active.
Pour moi "Il ne m'a pas calculer" veut plutot dire il ne m'a meme pas remarque (en tant que proie sexuelle).


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

There is also an old-fashioned pun (over-used during my teen age) with this expression: « Il m'a ignoré(e) de Balzac ! »  
 (sounds approximately like Honoré de Balzac)


----------



## verbivore

Et _se dérober à _? C'est possible. 

On a peut-être: Il s'est dérobé à elle toute la nuit.

Ça marche?


----------



## LV4-26

verbivore said:
			
		

> [...]Il s'est dérobé à elle toute la nuit.


Pas mal, mais d'un registre un peu trop soutenu.
D'autre part, je crois que nous fuyons instinctivement les hiatus (hiati?). Et cette phrase en contient deux à la suite (é-à-e[lle]).

Je pense que
- je garderais "_éviter"_
- je supprimerais "_comme la peste"_ qui est peut-être une surtraduction.
- je changerais le mouvement de la phrase, ce qui donnerait

_Il a passé la soirée à m'éviter._


----------



## Léa123

hello again!

I want to make sure I understand this correctly:

Dan failed to do that for me and now Margaret's blown me off too!

To me, it's:
Dan n'a pas fait ça pour moi et maintenant Margaret m'a laissé tomber (ou m'a déçu) aussi. 

Is that right?


----------



## archijacq

*to blow off:  3* *:* to fail to attend or show up for   <_blew off_ an official dinner>

dans le lien, il manque le sens de:
"*faire faux bond*"

"Faire faux bond" signifie qu'une personne n'a pas satisfait aux espoirs et aux attentes de quelqu'un. L'expression s'emploie notamment lorsqu'un individu ne se rend pas à un rendez-vous important, laissant son interlocuteur déçu ou stoppé dans ses projets.


----------

